# VGod clone vs authentic



## Zia (2/2/18)

Hey guys!

So I really want to get into mech mods. I have knowledge about ohms law and batteries etc. My question for you today is: How do I tell a VGod Pro Mech is authentic or a clone? I’d like to know BEFORE I buy the mod. Please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## Deadz (2/2/18)

There's normally a couple of Give-aways that a mod is a clone, 

Price - The Vgod mech is about R 1300 - Ive seen clones going for about 550 to 800

Packaging - The Vgod mods come in beautiful zip up bags

Kits - The Vgod Mech does't come in a kit with an RD
Do you have any links or Pics ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (2/2/18)

Also depends if you're buying new or second hand  If new and from a trusted vendor you'll have nothing to worry about

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/2/18)

@Zia 
The VGod Pro styled mod also comes with an RDA (Kit) but is also sold just as a mod. They seem to have fairly good reviews so might be hard to tell them apart from the original. The biggest complaint is poor paint quality, which may give you a hint if you are looking at a painted version. Good luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (3/2/18)

You can't use price as a guideline either.

@Vaperite South Africa were selling them at R500 at Vapecon last year if I'm not mistaken, so there are a few authentics in the wild that honest people will let go at a steal!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zia (3/2/18)

Thanks for all the help! Will keep an eye out for clones.


----------

